# My stones for 2011



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A continuation of this thread
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28564

I managed to finish them up today. They each got a coat of latex primer, followed by two coats of Dry Lok. I then stained them using watered down black. Thanks for looking.














































Now on to other projects.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All beautifully done, and that last one is impressive.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> All beautifully done, and that last one is impressive.


Thanks! I'm happy with them. Not so anal about the fine details anymore, which makes them more fun to do. I have two more stones to make for other local haunters but hopefully can get them done by next week.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

very nice aging with the cracks.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

They turned out fantastic! Love your work. Just got a coupon from Tuesday Morning in the mail today so I'm off to see if I can copy you.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful set of tombstones.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

wdGoof said:


> very nice aging with the cracks.


Thanks! The cracks ar the fun part



scareme said:


> They turned out fantastic! Love your work. Just got a coupon from Tuesday Morning in the mail today so I'm off to see if I can copy you.


Thanks you! Good luck at TM. Hope you can find something good there.



Spooky1 said:


> Beautiful set of tombstones.


Thanks! I think I'm up to 25 stones now. I have a nice gargoyle that I'll make one last monument with next year and then I'm done making them. Really out of room!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice looking stones!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on these. Will look great in the yard.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Awesome stones! Great amount of detail that will look amazing when lit!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job, really like the base stone on those.
I have found that the amount of detail needed depends on how far away the observer is going to be, plus the fact that they will be seen mainly at night. My tombstones are about 30+ feet from the walkway so I concern myself with shapes.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Those look fantastic Jerry! It is amazing to see what style you come up with every year. Your incorporation of toppers, wooden letters, plaques, and skulls is just ingenious. Great work! I'm proud to say I have a 'jdubbya' stone in my display.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Those look fantastic Jerry! It is amazing to see what style you come up with every year. Your incorporation of toppers, wooden letters, plaques, and skulls is just ingenious. Great work! I'm proud to say I have a 'jdubbya' stone in my display.


Too kind Mark! I should have another "jdubbya exclusive" for you by Halloween!


----------

